# look cleat question



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

I was told that there are different cleats that you can purchase for Look pedals to increase the degree of float?

If anyone knows any info on this, please share.

I went on the Look website and did a few searches but found nothing.

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

red 9 deg float, grey 4.5 deg float black 0 float for keos
red 9deg float, black 0 float delta i think
dave


----------



## lemond111 (May 22, 2005)

Thanks Dave.

Why doesn't everyone purchase the red cleats with more float and lock them out? I guess I am wondering what the disadvantage is with having red?


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

i run red but i also run egg beaters and grown to love the float, but some of the sprinters around here love the black because they feel that with the float they are likly to pull their feet when sprint, they know that it is just a feeling but do u need that in the back of head when triing to ride a 60 plus


----------

